

Hadoop Landscape Review 2013 - camlinke
http://www.dataintoresults.com/2013/04/hadoop-landscape-review-2013/

======
ozataman
Terrible review - claims "map reduce is dead" etc without any good reason as
to why. Claims hive is a terrible idea because "it takes a long time to do a
simple query on a 20MB dataset". Of course it does! Hive is meant to make it
possible to work with gigantic datasets, not make it fast to work with a tiny
20MB dataset!

Shouldn't have made the HN frontpage - must be a light day.

------
pnachbaur
Feels like a filler post to hop on a trend. Also, I just can't agree that
MapReduce was a bad idea in the first place. Especially when the author goes
on to laud the ecosystem built on top of MR/HDFS.

------
gdulli
This isn't analysis. This is shallow punditry/executive summary bullet point
repetition.

